# R.I.P Mikey



## anonymousmoose (Feb 5, 2010)

My wife named him after Michelangelo, Mikey was a deep thinker and cute pet. Mikey died 5th February 2010 after fighting a gut problem for a few months. He is burried at my parents property next to the family dog, Rex.

Rest In Peace... Mikey


----------



## cheryl (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm very sorry for your loss of Mikey...he was such a good looking bunny


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 5, 2010)

So sorry for your loss...he was adorable


----------



## SweetSassy (Feb 5, 2010)

Sorry for your loss ink iris:He was a cutie.



urplepansy:Binky FreeMikey urplepansy:

 :rainbow:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 5, 2010)

we're so sorry for your loss of Mikey. Binky free at the bridge little one.:rip:


----------



## anonymousmoose (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank you for the kind words. Can I please ask, what does Binky mean?


----------



## anonymousmoose (Feb 5, 2010)

Funny thing is I didn't really care much for a rabbit when we first bought it. My wife wanted one. As time grew, especially after he got unwell the first time, he grew on me. Yesterday he was hopping around the living room happily trying to climb over the barrier he shouldnt be. This morning he was shaky. I took him straight to the vet. The vet said he looks a bit better after some treatment. I had the option to leave him there but I decided to take him home, knowing that I could provide care as I wasnt going out. But soon after, he died. (Even if I left him with the vet, I do not think there is much that could have been done. When I spoke to the vet this morning, she did say that bunnies who develop these symptoms are commonly pass away after 3 or 4 times. Unfortunately this was true in this case.) I was there to see the life go from him. I tried to feed more medicine after I called the vet for instructions but he didnt even try to swallow. A few short minutes later he died. He is now resting in my parents garden, next to Rex the old family dog, who died many years ago. Although I am sad, and I do miss his presence already, I am not the emotional type. Yet I do feel a little more upset then I though I would do. I can see how this type of thing can effect people, especially children, very much. I am not sure if we want another bunny to fill the void. Funny thing is, I spoke to my wife and I am more for another bunny which can continue Mikeys legacy then my wife is. Strange how a little animal who just eats and hops around can change your outlook on pets.


----------



## Maureen Las (Feb 5, 2010)

:bigtears:I am so sorry that you lost him. 
he is very cute and looks very much like rabbit Jacques(RIP) who died a few years ago from cancer. 

Rabbit just have some particular way of burrowing into our hearts.
I hope someday that you DO decide to get another bun. 
You took excellent care of him . 

So sorry !

RIP Mikey!!ink iris:

:hug:

Maureen


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm so sorry. He was adorable. It was probably too late for anything to be done by the time his illness was discovered, no matter whether he was with you or not. I hope you and your wife will let another rabbit into your loving home. Binky free, Mikey.


----------



## DeepSeaGoddess (Feb 5, 2010)

RIP little Mikey......so sorry for your loss!


----------



## cheryl (Feb 5, 2010)

*anonymousmoose wrote: *


> Thank you for the kind words. Can I please ask, what does Binky mean?



A binky is just the best thing,it's an expression of joy and happiness,and they will jump in the air andwill oftentwist their body and head..it's just adorable.



Again i'm so sorry for your loss...he really was a sweet looking bun.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Feb 6, 2010)

Ah yes, thank you. Mikey did do binkys only a day or two before he passed. He was not in much pain. If he was, it was only in his last moments. He was happy and running 12 hours before passing.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 6, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss, Mikey was a veryhandsomebunny. 

I was not the one in my family who wanted a rabbit, but the bunny who came to our house for a visit and stayed got me hooked.I have found them to be such loving,intelligent, inquisitive, with such unique personalities.

I hope you and your wife open your home to another bunny.


----------



## Sweetie (Feb 6, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. May you and your wife welcome another bunny into your home when you two are ready.

Rabbits certainly do have a way into our hearts!

Binky free Mikey!


----------

